# Follistatin total BS?



## Tre (Mar 9, 2015)

Safe to say after reading briefly through myostatin inhibition posts that the follistatin or myostatin antibodies that are readily available are total garbage. Anyone care to disagree? I suspect Big Ramy's increase for that one olympia was due to legit myo inhibitors, maybe not, but he dwarfed the whole stage..
 Js

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 10, 2015)

I was talking to a female bodybuilder a few months ago that was having problems with her delts about 5 years back. Her husband supposedly got legit myostatin inhibitors and used them in her delts. She said she could feel the delts growing almost like when you get too much pump and it hurts. She went from her delts being her weakest bodypart to having the judges compliment her. I tried to get her to remember what she took but her husband bought all the shit and injected her. She couldn't even look at needles. She tried to tell me it was myostatin. I kept telling her it was an inhibitor. She didn't even understand.  Her husband took care of the drugs she had great DNA and was short which helps. 

This may or may not be her...


----------



## Tre (Mar 10, 2015)

I'll have to become friends with her husband lol. Pinning her delts makes it sound site-specific 

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 26, 2015)

If people would take the time to do some research and not listen to the bro science they just might get a clue on how myostatin inhibitors work.


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not many people know it but testosterone actually increases follistatin levels.
There is a SARM called YK-11 that I want to get a hold of that is more anabolic than DHT and it also increases follistatin.


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

Someone let me test your peps for free, & I'll log it lol. 




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## eruption andy (Jun 13, 2015)

follistatin 344 & ace if they are from a good source they work brilliant as for rammy i think he will be taking something similar has for why  he as such good muscle mass i put 20lb on in 6 weeks and the muscle mass and strength were amazing its just finding a good source in uk it is all rubbish


----------



## aceart (Nov 16, 2015)

hi i am interested in taking follistatin please can anyone tell me the cycle fr this the right dose ect ect ect thanks and the best place to obtain it from


----------



## James2017 (Sep 3, 2017)

*It must be Follistatin 315!*

The problem with Follistatin, and why so many people report no results, is that for direct protein injection (rather than a viral vector which is what is normally used in the literature) you need to use Follistatin 315, not Follistatin 344.

There are also engineered versions of Follistatin that are almost 1000X as potent as normal Follistatin because they have much longer half-lives. Search for the article (which uses a variant of Follistatin 315, not 344):

"An Engineered Human Follistatin Variant: Insights into the Pharmacokinetic and Pharmocodynamic Relationships of a Novel Molecule with Broad Therapeutic Potential"


----------

